# Conexion de un buzzer piesoelectrico



## rudeluis (Jul 13, 2006)

Ya HE BUSCADO POR TODOS LADOS COMO SE CONCTA UN BUZZER Y NO HE ENCONTRADO NADA, RECURRO A USTEDES PARA QUE ME AYUDEN CON ESTE TEMA , TENGO UN BUZZER QUE TIENE TRES CABLES, LA SAQUE DE UN TELEFONO EN DESUSO Y NO SE COMO CONCTARLO PUES EN EL DIGRAMA APARACE COMO UN BUZZER DE SOLO DOS PATAS

MUCHAS GRACIAS POR SU FUTURA AYUDA


----------



## tiopepe123 (Jul 13, 2006)

http://www.ozitronics.com/download/k15.pdf

http://www.imagineeringezine.com/PDF-FILES/beeper4.pdf

http://www.epanorama.net/schematic....Experimenting With Piezo Electric Devices.pdf


----------



## daniel1985 (Dic 18, 2008)

Saludos,

Tengo un buzzer de 2 cables, la dificultad es que suena muy fuerte. Hay alguna forma de controlar el volumen?


----------

